# [5E D&D][In-person] Looking for one player to join our group in Falls Church, Virginia



## Hammerforge (Oct 14, 2020)

Looking for an additional player for my 5E campaign. Characters are currently at 5th level; setting is Greyhawk (shortly after the Greyhawk Wars). The game leans toward a gritty, old-school feel with a good mix of role-playing, investigation, and combat. All PCs must be of good alignment (plus some other house rules). Location: Falls Church, Va (in-person game). We meet roughly one Saturday afternoon per month.


----------

